
Show HN: A humble copycat of hackernews in Greek for Greek news - kurosiwo
https://github.com/sfilargi/kurosiwo
======
atmosx
Hi there,

Another Greek guy here! First thing, congrats for rolling this out. This is
one of the 300 things I wanted to do but never got around it. A few things I
would do differently:

1) I would have chosen a more self explanatory name (e.g. technews.gr,
hackerbits.gr, 1024bits.gr, etc.)

2) You seem to have rolled out your own implementation which is interesting. I
would have used lobsters[1] which is based on RoR. Lobsters is a responsive,
battle tested, community driven effort.

Broadly speaking, this looks more like an effort to learn about programming
while working on something interesting, than an effort to create a community
(i.e. You're focussing on programming and not in _recruiting_ users and
content-creation). HN is primarily a community. Good luck with everything! :-)

[1]: [https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

~~~
kurosiwo
Hey, thanks for your comment and the link to "lobsters".

In regards to (2) the reason behind it is that in contrast to good software
engineers practices, I prefer to write my own code for small and simple things
like this, so I know the code inside-out, rather than using some off-the-self
much more complicated and of course powerful solution, which would take me
more time just to get familiar with.

Especially for a project like this, I thought it would be much more fun to
have a small, easy to inspect, understand and hack, code-base so anyone
interested can get up to speed fast.

You are absolutely right that the most important thing is building a
community, and I only come to realize now :D

------
elkos
I would def. appreciate the "+1" in front of the article title not following
it to be honest.

~~~
kurosiwo
Consider it done!

------
arekkas
greek guy here, why not focus on things outside of the daily news-hype-cycle?
aren't there enough news aggregators already? we're already being told by
twitter, facebook, tv, google news and our friends what's happening in
brussels or in syria or in russia or in the us.

~~~
kurosiwo
The key is not the news but the discussions around them.

What I love about HN is not the news per se, but the intelligent and
interesting opinions and discussions that follow. I have learned so much here
and open my mind to so many different point of views and would love to see
something similar about Greek news, especially politics.

It is not about inventing something new, or trying to make something
great(software-wise), but instead providing a safe and neutral environment to
enjoy intelligent discussions.

The last time I checked the discussions in the current popular news site I was
utterly dissapointed by the quality of the comments.

That was the main reasoning behind it.

~~~
arekkas
the discussion on HN is interesting, because it's NOT about the hyped news of
the day (and HN even got rid of all the trump articles, which is really good
imo). HN is about interesting topics from a specific field, which attracts a
lot of bright minds. that's what makes it special. compare this to reddit,
same thing there. each subreddit is dedicated to a very specific topic, which
creates a community, which in turn may result in good discussions.

~~~
kurosiwo
I don't completely agree. It is not the topic alone, you need some ground
rules as well. Compare HN to slahdot, where both are focused on the same
field.

I understand that it might be a bit more difficult to cultivate the same
environment for politics, but why not try since there are no better
alternatives? It is really not a significant investment in time or resources.

------
elkos
We should post more Greek related stuff over there I guess :D

~~~
kurosiwo
Working on it :)

